# Paradigm Mini Monitors or Totem Dreamcatcher



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all,

I have been working to narrow down my speaker options to pair with either the Pioneer VSX-1120 or VSX-32. 

I loved the sound of the Paradgim Mini Monitor v6, paired with the CC-190 center and the DSP 3100 Subwoofer. Really fantastic.498

I listed to Totem Dreamcatchers the other day and they were equally superb. 

The Paradigm system (Mini Monitor Bookshelves, CC-190 Center and DSP-3100 Sub was approximately $1,650.00. Can it be paired with a different sub to better results?

Totem Dreamcatcher Bookshelves and Center paired with a REL T-3 Subwoofer totaled approximately $2,350.00 (big difference).

I cannot find any information online as to what any of these speakers should retail for. Both systems sounded great but the Totem's sounded so lifelike I thought someone behind me was clapping when it came through the speakers. Does anybody have an idea of what all of these should retail for?

Also, are any of these available from online sellers? 

Thanks for your help!

Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Duckyspawn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been working to narrow down my speaker options to pair with either the Pioneer VSX-1120 or VSX-32.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Paradigm is a Company that is beyond vigilant about their Speakers being sold Online. It is next to impossible to find them new Online. As a corollary, they are quite selective as to who is a Dealer for their Speakers so I am quite confident the prices given are at worst MSRP. If there are multiple Paradigm Dealers in your area, you might be able to get a deal, but on the whole Paradigm severely frowns on Merchants selling below MSRP.
On the flip side, they boast some of the Best Resale Value of any Speaker Company.

Totem makes excellent speakers, but does have a much smaller Dealer Network. They too are another Company that you do not see often for sale Online. If the Totems really impressed you, that is the direction I would go with. While certainly a difference in price, speakers are something many use for over a decade and when looked at through that prism, the difference is not as stark.

The one area I might look elsewhere for is on Subwoofers. Internet Direct Companies like Hsu Research, SVS, eD, Epik and many others make Subwoofers that offer amazing value for the dollar.

The one place I can think of if wanting to find these Brands Online is MSS Hifi. While there prices are great, there will be no Warranty or Dealer Support. Moreover, there are no guarantees that they will have the Speakers you are looking for.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks JJ. It isn't the speaker cost that is out of whack, it is the installation costs. I am trying to work them down. 

Do you know anything about REL subwoofers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of REL Subwoofers. They are definitely better suited to Music than they are to HT. If HT is your main interest, I would go with either an SVS or a HSU as you will pay less and get much more bang for your buck.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks JJ. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

JJ,

A lot of people are telling me I shouldn't pair totem with the Pioneer 1120. Any opinion? You seem to know what you are talking about!

Also for home theater, more tv/movies than music, would you go paradigm or totem?


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

My guess is because the totems are rated 4 ohm and the pioneer is not. The 1120 is rated for a 6-8 ohm load and will have a tough time driving the totems. If I were in your situation I wouldn't touch any 4 ohm speakers with that receiver, it will just tax it. The Paradigm's are probably the best fit for your situation as they are compatible with 8ohms and are far more efficient 92db compared to Totems 87.5db. Your amp won't even break a sweat pushing the Paradigm's. Those mini's sound nice don't they? I don't know why they call them Mini's they are actually pretty big.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Also if you want to check out something that has a different sound than Paradigm you might want to check out PSB.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

caliberconst you say 4 ohm will tax it, it this a heat issue or a sound quality issue or both? Sorry to but in a thread but think maybe multiple people could learn from an explanation.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in agreement with what Caliber has been posting. Especially if HT is the main interest. All of this being said, adding a power amplifier would change everything and there are many out there for quite reasonable prices.

If you really like the sound of the Totem's, I say either sell your Pioneer and get a more powerful AVR or simply add an amplifier. Speakers are something most people keep far longer than AVR's so I am a proponent of placing the highest priority on Speakers.

It is not so much about heat as it is whether or not the AVR can properly drive the Speakers without going into protection or distortion. Moreover, many 4 Ohm Nominal speakers will dip below 4 Ohms. Most AVR's cannot properly drive 4 Ohm Nominal speakers to their full potential.
While you might get sound, when you raise the volume near Reference Level, most will either shut down or send damaging distortion to the speakers or both. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

PSB is a nice Canadian manufacturer as are the Paradigm speakers I believe. I've listened to several examples from each company at one time or another and my impression..., each produce an honest product at a moderate cost. The sound is good but I do not sense either company is pushing the envelope with R&D but are making best use of current science. Not like Focal or Dynaudio who are a few of the leaders in R&D and set the Std in audio not unlike Totem. With Totem you will find quality parts inside and out and fit and finish is second to none with their use of beautiful select veneers. 

I would not but anything without first checking msshifi.com. There you will find Totem Bookshelves and Towers and other great speaker Co.'s like Magico, Focal and Totem and you will be amazed at what you can get for $2k or less of course. Maybe an Arcam AVR. But even if msshifi has a REL sub and I believe they do, you should give a listen to one of our Forum members who has several subwoofer models in full production now and I believe he will knock your sock off with what he is selling. Just the description I've read from several people on this post and the R&D thrown about you will do well to read thru this thread and then contact him with questions.

Chase home subwoofers - I tried including a link but it did not pass thru. I'll get right back to you on these subs.

I don't know where this link puts you on this thread but start from the beginning and just read. I think if you add a reply he will get back to you..., I don't know why not I do not think there is a rule against asking questions and he is not soliciting. I only know about all of this because..., I don't remember exactly. But I am not affiliated. 

Try msshifi

Greg :wave:


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the explanation JJ.


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

JJ

What power amplifier would you recommend?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is really predicated on how much money you feel comfortable spending. Emotiva makes some really nice amps for amazing prices. I personally am a huge fan of Parasound. I would check out Audiogon and do a Search for amps in your Area. Just press the button near the Search Button for more options and enter your Zip Code.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks to all for the responses to my question about Paradigm or Totem.

It was very helpful. I am happy with the purchase of the Pioneer VSX 1120 so I think I am going to go with Paradigm. I have a couple of dealers in my area so I will likely get a good deal. 

My rear speakers are going to be in ceiling and I was either going to get the CS60R30 or the PV60R. Do you know anything about Paradigm's in ceiling speakers? I will be sitting directly under the rear speakers so not sure if I need angling adjustment or not. 

Just wanted the opinion of people who seem to know a lot. Thanks!


----------

